# Good modelling materials?



## ImnotHoneydew (Dec 20, 2014)

Can anyone suggest a brand, or give me a link to good modelling putty, like Apoxie Sculpt?


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 20, 2014)

green stuff, brown stuff, milliput(5 different versions)


----------

